# Dog shot in head during robbery attempt gives birth to seven puppies



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dog shot in head during robbery attempt gives birth to seven puppies - Pittsburg, KS - Morning Sun

==========================================================


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

testmg80 said:


> Dog shot in head during robbery attempt gives birth to seven puppies - Pittsburg, KS - Morning Sun
> 
> ==========================================================


Ahh bless that was a very lucky dog to not have had worse injury. Its nice theres a happy enedind and all the pups are doing fine. Someone must have been looking over her that day.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

amazing dog & so brave, once again animals show their strength & will to survive despite everything stupid humans throw at them


----------

